# Missed PTE dictation ques



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi,
In my last PTE exam,I missed 1 dictation ques and got 69 in W and 71 in listening whereas my written discourse marks were 90.Does missing 1 ques impact ur overall score that badly?Has anyone ever experience anything similar to this?
Thank You


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Any advice with regards to my query?


Mohammed786 said:


> Hi,
> In my last PTE exam,I missed 1 dictation ques and got 69 in W and 71 in listening whereas my written discourse marks were 90.Does missing 1 ques impact ur overall score that badly?Has anyone ever experience anything similar to this?
> Thank You


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

yup, if you miss any question, it impacts your scores adversely.


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Mohammed786,

Yes, it does. Apparently (from some PTE Preparation Courses), they mentioned that Write from Dictation offers the most marks to both listening and writing. I also did not do one of the Write from Dictation and ended up just getting 79 for both my writing and listening rather than 90.

Written Discourse is scored when you write essays (in summarise spoken text and essay).

Hope that helps!

David


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you all for ur valuable advice.What about selecting only 1 ans in mcq(multiple ans)?Any idea how badly does it effects ones reading and listening?

Thank you


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

Mohammed786 said:


> Thank you all for ur valuable advice.What about selecting only 1 ans in mcq(multiple ans)?Any idea how badly does it effects ones reading and listening?
> 
> Thank you


I think that doesnt impact much. If you are analysing on which section that may bring your marks down, it may be wise to share your PTE Score along with the enabling skills, and maybe we can comment  

David


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

My scores are as follows:
L-71..W-69...S-90...R-81
ENABLING SKILLS
Grammer-79
oral fluency-90
pronunciation-87
spelling-68
vocabulary-83
written discourse-90

I have selected only 1 ans in mcq(multiple) in listening and reading for 1 ques.I messed up in listening fill in the blanks for 3-4 words.Missed 1 dictation and cannot comment further on reading fill in the blanks.


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

Mohammed786 said:


> My scores are as follows:
> L-71..W-69...S-90...R-81
> ENABLING SKILLS
> Grammer-79
> ...



Yes, I think Write from Dictation contributes to your low marks in Listening and Writing. Also, a big part of it will be summarise spoken text, and summarise written text. That's my opinion.

David


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Do you mean to say that i may have written out of context or less important details in summarize spoken and summarize written text?


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

Mohammed786 said:


> Do you mean to say that i may have written out of context or less important details in summarize spoken and summarize written text?


I will suspect so. Because your enabling skills are quite high I would say. Maybe you missed out several key points that reduces your score. Again, this is my speculation. 

But again, the Write from Dictation is by far one of the most contributors of marks, so you may need to be careful. Good luck and all the best! I hope you will get 79 for the next exam!

David


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Well thanks david for ur valuable time and advices.I will have to manage my time effectively in the next sitting and hopefully i can then achieve the 79+ target.


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi,
> In my last PTE exam,I missed 1 dictation ques and got 69 in W and 71 in listening whereas my written discourse marks were 90.Does missing 1 ques impact ur overall score that badly?Has anyone ever experience anything similar to this?
> Thank You


Same happened with me twice. 
First attempt PTE: L 56, R 77, S 80, W 60; Date 28 Oct 2017
2nd attempt PTE : L 55, R 73, S 71, W 57; Date 16 Dec 2017

I don't know how many questions I got in 1st attempt in listening section but in the 2nd attempt I got 19 questions and when I was attempting 3rd time I got 16 questions in listening section. In the 3rd attempt I tired hurriedly finish my MCMA and MCSA questions and just choose one answer in MCMA section of listening. I got the following result :-

3rd attempt PTE: L 73, R 72, S 73, W 77; Date 27 Jan 2018.

PTE is unfair in terms of number of questions you get in listening section.
I hope my experience helps.


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

@jbkhunda...what was ur enabling skill in all 3 xam? Do u remember if u missed any ques in listening?


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

jbkhunda said:


> Same happened with me twice.
> First attempt PTE: L 56, R 77, S 80, W 60; Date 28 Oct 2017
> 2nd attempt PTE : L 55, R 73, S 71, W 57; Date 16 Dec 2017
> 
> ...


Hi jbkhunda,

Sorry to hear that. I haven't see your enabling skills yet so I can't comment much. But from the score here, I think you may have problem with your pronunciation and oral fluency. In PTE, I think Speaking is the most valuable component in boosting your score as speaking spillovers to other components. 

But that's just my opinion. I could be wrong. If you can comment on this, that will be great!

David


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

david_lie said:


> Hi jbkhunda,
> 
> Sorry to hear that. I haven't see your enabling skills yet so I can't comment much. But from the score here, I think you may have problem with your pronunciation and oral fluency. In PTE, I think Speaking is the most valuable component in boosting your score as speaking spillovers to other components.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your humble reply. My enabling skills are as under along with my scores:-

1st attempt PTE : L 56, R 77, S 80, W 60; Date 28 Oct 2017
2nd attempt PTE : L 55, R 73, S 71, W 57; Date 16 Dec 2017
3rd attempt PTE: L 73, R 72, S 73, W 77; Date 27 Jan 2018


1st 2nd 3rd 
Grammar : 86 69 85
Oral Fluency : 74 55 67
Pronunciation : 62 59 58
Spelling : 75 49 67
Vocabulary : 90 73 90
Written Discourse : 60 83 79​
Your comments may be help me score better next time.


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Thank you all for ur valuable advice.What about selecting only 1 ans in mcq(multiple ans)?Any idea how badly does it effects ones reading and listening?
> 
> Thank you


for sure it impacts your writing scores if you miss one or two write from dictation. Telling from exp. Also, essay need to stick to the point, do not go out of topic for one bit.


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

jbkhunda said:


> Thanks for your humble reply. My enabling skills are as under along with my scores:-
> 
> 1st attempt PTE : L 56, R 77, S 80, W 60; Date 28 Oct 2017
> 2nd attempt PTE : L 55, R 73, S 71, W 57; Date 16 Dec 2017
> ...



Hi jbkhunda,

Yes, as I have suspected, I think you have missed out mainly in the speaking component. Do not underestimate the power of speaking section. I have similar score to yours on my second PTE and someone told me to brush up my speaking skill. Aim at least 85 in both your fluency and pronunciation.

My suggestion is to practice the whole of speaking section through google docs. If it can detect about 85-90% of your speaking, then your pronunciation is generally fine. If not, you may need to brush up on a couple of words.

Also, if you missed out a couple of write from dictation, then you may be in trouble. I suggest also to speed up in the first few listening questions as you don't want to miss out write from dictation. Practice makes perfect 

Good luck and all the best!

David


----------



## sagarmorwal2290 (6 mo ago)

Hey everyone i missed one whole question of write from dictation and now i am worrying about this. Please help me, tell does this will effect my desire score. My aim is to get 79 overall.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

sagarmorwal2290 said:


> Hey everyone i missed one whole question of write from dictation and now i am worrying about this. Please help me, tell does this will effect my desire score. My aim is to get 79 overall.


Yes it will cost a lot and when aming for 79 it plays vital role.


----------

